# RRS plate for EOS R3 available for preorder



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2021)

Really Right Stuff has their plate for the R3 available for preorder.









Canon EOS R3 Modular Plates


DetailsCanon EOS R3 Modular Plates




www.reallyrightstuff.com





I’m pleased to see that they went with the modular design for the L-bracket, I really like that design on my 1D X (and I requested it for the R3 when I inquired about it).

I also requested that they include a lug on the right side of the base plate to allow attachment of a hand strap, since it seems Canon decided not to put a bottom lug on the R3. No pics of the RRS plate yet, but hopefully there’s a lug on there.

Selfishly, I waited until I’d placed my preorder before posting this thread.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 21, 2021)

I really like the RRS feet I have, but I've found that I took off the L-bracket for the 1Dx and haven't put it back on again. 

Which made me stop and wonder about why getting an L-bracket for the R3 at all. Especially consdiering that it's $205 for a bracket at will see very little use.

We're all different, but here's my background and rationale:
On my 5D3 I use a camdapter AS-compatible bracket, because it offers the lug for a side-strap and because I use sometimes use the 5D3 for landscape/tripod stuff where the AS bracket is handy.
With the 1Dx, I find that I never use it on a tripod or monopod that isn't mounted to the lens, because I mainly use it for sports or wildlife. If I put a "short" lens on it (70-200/2.8 or smaller), I just hand-hold it. 

If the R3 is the main camera for "everything", including landscapes, long-image stiches, long-time exposures and macros, I can definitely see the use for a bracket (L or base).

Neuro, I'm curious to hear your (and others as well) expected use-cases for the bracket.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2021)

kaihp said:


> Neuro, I'm curious to hear your (and others as well) expected use-cases for the bracket.


The 1D X was my primary camera, as the R3 will be once it arrives. I usually leave the upright section of the L-bracket off, attaching it only when I’m also bringing along a tripod (unless I’m bringing only a collared lens, e.g., shooting winter raptors with the 600/4).

I always have a body plate on my camera and a lens plate on collared lenses, not only for tripod mounting but because that’s how I carry my camera. I eschew neck straps. I do have an E1 hand strap on my 1D X (and Peak Design wrist straps on my R and M6 in addition to RRS plates) for outings where the camera will be transported in a bag and brought out only briefly to shoot. The hand strap is why I’m really hoping the RRS version provides the lug that was left off the R3.

But if I’m walking around with it, I use a BlackRapid shoulder strap (regular version for everything but the 600/4, with which I use the Sport L version for a left-side carry). My BlackRapid strap lugs are semi-permanently attached (Loctite Blue 242) to Kirk 1” clamps. With the screw clamp, I can easily attach and remove the strap, or transfer it from body attachment to lens attachment for better balance when I mount a collared lens. Sometimes I also connect the AS mount for a Spider Holster and carry the camera on a belt.

Basically, having an AS attachment point on my bodies and collared lenses gives me the flexibility to attach them to a tripod, monopod or carrying device and switch quickly and seamlessly between them.


----------



## john1970 (Nov 22, 2021)

I basically use the sam strap system as Neuro but have substituted the QD Strap Swivels for the 1" plates. I find the QD system easier to use, but this is a personal preference. With regrades to an L-bracket, I will likely not purchase one for the R3 because in the past I have rarely used it on my 1Dx cameras. With that said I will be purchasing a base plate for the R3, but am going to wait and see what is produced by Kirk Photo because I find their plates just as functional as RRS and sometimes they are a bit more economical.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks @neuroanatomist and @john1970 

I had forgotten about the BlackRapid straps that both of you use, and the attachment. I've seen them, but never used them. Just using the bottom plate would a sensible approach as the Sirui I have (which looks quite similar to the RRS plate) is quite low-profile when the side-bracket isn't used (then it takes up a lot of space in the bag).

I am quite happy with the neck strap, and wille let the body+lens (200-400 usually) hang from the body strap with no qualms. When walking or biking around with the camera out of the bag, I will generally hold it from the lens foot.

The medium strength Loctite should be more than fine - I use it on quite a few bolts on my motorcycles (e.g. footpeg attachment bolts) and once loctited, they only come off when I "tell them" with a suitable wrench & head. There is also a "high strength" Loctite, but it needs to be heated to 300 degrees C for dismantling. A wee bit overboard in this application, I'd say


----------



## Raptors (Dec 15, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Really Right Stuff has their plate for the R3 available for preorder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was also disappointed to learn that Canon had decided not to put a bottom lug on the R3 as I always use a hand strap. 

I recently emailed RRS to see if they had included a lug on the base plate. They stated, there will be a strap boss on the base plate but not on the vertical element. 

RRS have now updated their site with pics of the R3 modular plates.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2021)

john1970 said:


> I basically use the sam strap system as Neuro but have substituted the QD Strap Swivels for the 1" plates. I find the QD system easier to use, but this is a personal preference.


I am strongly considering going this route. It wasn't around when I put together my BR+clamp setup. But BR now has a QD strap. It would mean replacing two L84A lens plates with L85 versions (70-200 and 100-500), since those plates also predate the QD system, but that's not a big deal. The other lens plates I have also lack the QD socket, but those are on lenses like the 100L Macro and MP-E 65 where a body attachment is fine (main use for the plates is tripod mounting for easy portrait/landscape rotation). 

There is no BR left-handed version with a QD attachment so far (that I can find), so I would probably keep the left-handed strap with the 1" clamp and only replace the LCF-53 foot on my 600 II with the QD-compatible Rev. B version if BR makes a lefty QD version.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2021)

Raptors said:


> I was also disappointed to learn that Canon had decided not to put a bottom lug on the R3 as I always use a hand strap.
> 
> I recently emailed RRS to see if they had included a lug on the base plate. They stated, there will be a strap boss on the base plate but not on the vertical element.
> 
> RRS have now updated their site with pics of the R3 modular plates.


Thanks, that's great news! That will work well, I'll keep my preorder.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 15, 2021)

Raptors said:


> I was also disappointed to learn that Canon had decided not to put a bottom lug on the R3 as I always use a hand strap.
> 
> I recently emailed RRS to see if they had included a lug on the base plate. They stated, there will be a strap boss on the base plate but not on the vertical element.
> 
> RRS have now updated their site with pics of the R3 modular plates.


By strap boss I think you will find they mean the receiver hole for their QD strap, which is a repurposed gun strap system.

you can buy the swivel seperate;y which might work for some. https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...qd_strap_swivel_d_loop_qd_strap_swivel_d.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> By strap boss I think you will find they mean the receiver hole for their QD strap, which is a repurposed gun strap system.


No, it's a proper boss for the hand strap, adjacent to the QD socket.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 15, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> No, it's a proper boss for the hand strap, adjacent to the QD socket.
> 
> View attachment 201666


Sweet!

However thinking about how I currently use my PD hand strap and the RRS L Plate on the 1DX II, I always have the soap on, when I am doing some jobs like real estate, architecture, studio work etc I'll have the complete L Plate on as well. When I travel with a tripod I don't take the L bit just the baseplate, I feel it helps with the wear and tear on the camera too but reduces size and weight a touch. When I am shooting action, sports or general walk around without a tripod I take the base plate off swell and just use the hand strap, the body fits into a ThinkTank Turnstyle 10 then.

For the last scenario I suppose I just have to live with the fact that I always need to leave the baseplate on, not that big a deal but I still feel it is a shame Canon dropped the functionality from the R3. Oh well, first world problems...

P.S. Interesting that they have moved the hex key to the L part. But they have adopted one of my design issues I raised with them about previous L Plates. There is enough space to undo the baseplate without taking off the L part first. Well done RRS, you are welcome!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> For the last scenario I suppose I just have to live with the fact that I always need to leave the baseplate on, not that big a deal but I still feel it is a shame Canon dropped the functionality from the R3. Oh well, first world problems...


On my 1D X, I left the base plate on all the time. I'll do that with the R3 as well, for attaching the BR strap.



privatebydesign said:


> P.S. Interesting that they have moved the hex key to the L part.


I didn't notice it there, just noticed that it wasn't in the base. I have lots of them, with all the RRS plates I've bought. Enough for one per bag (and I have a lot of bags!). But almost as handy to have it in the upright part as in the base (almost, because there were a few times when I was out without the upright and having the hex key in the base came in handy for other things.



privatebydesign said:


> But they have adopted one of my design issues I raised with them about previous L Plates. There is enough space to undo the baseplate without taking off the L part first. Well done RRS, you are welcome!


Does that mean I can take credit for suggesting the strap lug on this plate?


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 15, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Does that mean I can take credit for suggesting the strap lug on this plate?


Well I do have predating emails that show my idea preceded the inclusion of the feature, but yes you can, I'm sure you will get as much credit and payment as me 

Amongst my suggestions I also said they should make the L section bolt captive (as several of my other RRS plates have) to save losing them, wonder if they have adopted that as well?

Just looked, no it isn't...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Well I do have predating emails that show my idea preceded the inclusion of the feature


As do I...


----------



## Raptors (Dec 15, 2021)

FYI, I was told as of today, the ESD for the R3 base plate will be the end of January or very early February.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2021)

Raptors said:


> FYI, I was told as of today, the ESD for the R3 base plate will be the end of January or very early February.


I went to tag your post with a Like, but realized I don’t like the content because I’m impatient. So instead I’ll say thanks for the info.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I am strongly considering going this route. It wasn't around when I put together my BR+clamp setup. But BR now has a QD strap.


Going to give it a try. BR QD strap ordered, along with a pair of L85 plates for QD attachment to the RF 70-200/2.8 and 100-500. My EOS R L-plate has a QD socket (and in checking for that, I found that it also has a hand strap lug, although I've never tried a hand strap on a non-gripped body, I may connect my spare E1 strap just to try it).


----------



## Raptors (Dec 16, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Going to give it a try. BR QD strap ordered, along with a pair of L85 plates for QD attachment to the RF 70-200/2.8 and 100-500. My EOS R L-plate has a QD socket (and in checking for that, I found that it also has a hand strap lug, although I've never tried a hand strap on a non-gripped body, I may connect my spare E1 strap just to try it).


Just out of curiosity, why did you go with the BR QD strap and not the RRS Magpul MS4 Dual QD Sling, or any other brand?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2021)

Raptors said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you go with the BR QD strap and not the RRS Magpul MS4 Dual QD Sling, or any other brand?


I've used BR straps for over a decade, and been very happy with them. It's 'rapid' because the camera attachment slides along the strap, instead of the strap sliding around your body. That means that 1) the strap can have a padded section that remains in place (more comfortable than the unpadded RRS strap or the Kirk strap that I tried), and 2) the strap can be worn and used with a backpack in place, because the only part that's moving is the camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2021)

Raptors said:


> I was also disappointed to learn that Canon had decided not to put a bottom lug on the R3 as I always use a hand strap.


I have the 28-70mm f/2 on the R3 right now, and the combo would really benefit from the hand strap. So much so that I just ordered the RRS BP-CS 'universal' plate (which includes strap bosses) to tide me over until the dedicated R3 L-plate shows up (it would not surprise me it the RRS estimated ship date for it slips).


----------



## Raptors (Dec 17, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've used BR straps for over a decade, and been very happy with them. It's 'rapid' because the camera attachment slides along the strap, instead of the strap sliding around your body. That means that 1) the strap can have a padded section that remains in place (more comfortable than the unpadded RRS strap or the Kirk strap that I tried), and 2) the strap can be worn and used with a backpack in place, because the only part that's moving is the camera.


Thanks!

I had a BR strap years ago, but had a camera come totally loose more than a few times. I would check my BR connections regularly especially during long hikes but occasionally they would loosen up. Because of this, I now just hold it from the lens foot. Maybe its time to look at the BR straps again.


----------



## Raptors (Dec 17, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have the 28-70mm f/2 on the R3 right now, and the combo would really benefit from the hand strap. So much so that I just ordered the RRS BP-CS 'universal' plate (which includes strap bosses) to tide me over until the dedicated R3 L-plate shows up (it would not surprise me it the RRS estimated ship date for it slips).


When I am shooting sports (mainly ice hockey now), I use my 300mm 2.8 II handheld. I have the Canon hand strap E2 (had the E1 but wore out) on my 1DX2. I don’t use the strap as a means to support the weight of the camera, but it does provide me with some stability in hand holding the lens for long periods of time.

I agree, the estimated ship date of the R3 L-plate could possibly be much later. I had a look at the RRS BP-CS plate and have decided (as you) to order it for my R3 until the R3 L-plate arrives.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2021)

Raptors said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I had a BR strap years ago, but had a camera come totally loose more than a few times. I would check my BR connections regularly especially during long hikes but occasionally they would loosen up. Because of this, I now just hold it from the lens foot. Maybe its time to look at the BR straps again.


The lug did have a tendency to loosen. My solution was to attach the lug to a Kirk 1” clamp with Loctite, and attach the clamp to the camera or lens plate. Completely secure.

I believe the QD system to be just as secure, but it is much less bulky.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have the 28-70mm f/2 on the R3 right now, and the combo would really benefit from the hand strap. So much so that I just ordered the RRS BP-CS 'universal' plate (which includes strap bosses) to tide me over until the dedicated R3 L-plate shows up (it would not surprise me it the RRS estimated ship date for it slips).


BP-CS plate arrived today. Fits fine on the camera and enables attachment of the E1 hand strap. The plate is pretty short and sits close to the 'wrong' side of the camera so I need the strap at its loosest for it to work, but it does.


----------



## Raptors (Dec 18, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> BP-CS plate arrived today. Fits fine on the camera and enables attachment of the E1 hand strap. The plate is pretty short and sits close to the 'wrong' side of the camera so I need the strap at its loosest for it to work, but it does.


Thanks for the update. Mine should arrive on Tuesday from B&H.


----------



## Raptors (Jan 27, 2022)

I’m a little surprised but I just received an email stating that my Canon EOS R3 modular plate from RRS has shipped!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2022)

Raptors said:


> I’m a little surprised but I just received an email stating that my Canon EOS R3 modular plate from RRS has shipped!


Nice! Looking forward to your impressions. No shipping notice for me yet, but I expect I'll get one at some point soon.


----------



## Raptors (Jan 27, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nice! Looking forward to your impressions. No shipping notice for me yet, but I expect I'll get one at some point soon.


Hope you receive yours soon!

I received an email from UPS stating my parcel from RRS won’t be delivered until I pay the import fees. I originally payed $68.00 for UPS Worldwide Expedited and now UPS want another $58.00! I have no problem paying any government taxes but I won’t pay their broker fees. I will “self clear” my parcel at a CBSA office.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2022)

The RRS website now shows the BR3 base plate alone in stock with a final price of $105, and the modular L plate out of stock with a final price of $270.

I got my shipping notice yesterday, should have the L plate early next week. They charged me the $205 that was the price when I placed the order.


----------



## Raptors (Feb 3, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> The RRS website now shows the BR3 base plate alone in stock with a final price of $105, and the modular L plate out of stock with a final price of $270.
> 
> I got my shipping notice yesterday, should have the L plate early next week. They charged me the $205 that was the price when I placed the order.


I just received my modular L plate for the R3 yesterday but as we are in a two day snow storm, I haven’t had time to do a review. 

Question, as this is my first L plate, when the L component is flush with the camera, should you have full access to the side ports? 

Also, did you pay $205.00 or $250.00?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2022)

Raptors said:


> Question, as this is my first L plate, when the L component is flush with the camera, should you have full access to the side ports?


I’m not sure for the R3. I’m going to guess no, but I could be wrong. All ports are accessible on my 1D X, but for the port covers all the ‘hinges’ (for lack of a better term) are along the center strip between the ports, and one bar of the RRS upright runs along that strip with space on either side. All the flaps open ‘in’ toward that bar, so they all have room to flip open.

On the R3, one flap opens in and one out, those two will probably open. But the PC sync and Ethernet covers open ‘up’.

If not, you can always use the spaced-away mounting hole. 



Raptors said:


> Also, did you pay $205.00 or $250.00?


$205 was the price when I clicked buy (minutes before the first post in this thread), and that’s what they pulled from my bank account yesterday.


----------



## Raptors (Feb 4, 2022)

When the vertical L-Component is mounted flush against the camera, I only have access to the top left which is the MIC and headphone. It’s not a major issue (for me), as you stated I can always use the spaced-away mounting hole.

The base plate is a perfect fit and best of all it has a strap boss which enables attachment of the E2 hand strap. 

I payed $250.00 US.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2022)

The fit on the side of the 1D X is different, but that body is much deeper and lacks an articulating screen. 




The only port I ever actually used on my 1D X was the remote trigger port.

On the R3, I suspect the only port I will ever use is the USB-C port, which will come in handy to charge the battery while traveling, because that way I would not need to bring the large, two position charger.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2022)

Received mine a couple weeks ago. The E1 strap is a better fit since the lug is much closer to the right side of the body than the one on the generic plate.

A little disappointed that the hex key is stored in the upright instead of the base plate – I only attach the upright when bringing a tripod, and having the hex key onboard all the time came in handy on a few occasions (including once when I was dropping my 1D X off in person at the Jamesburg, NJ service center for the oily shutter recall – I needed to remove the base plate and someone else in the lobby did as well). 

I do wish they made the bolt to attach the upright section captive on the upright, instead of needing to leave it in the base plate or risk losing it.

Overall, though, great as usual from RRS.


----------



## Blue Zurich (Feb 19, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Really Right Stuff has their plate for the R3 available for preorder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QD port? Indispensable.


----------

